# VERY VERY SCARY!!!



## asdsdf (Sep 29, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070929/ap_on_...kMesjkTFZ8DW7oF

Wow.....


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm not around there :lol: i'm safe


----------



## Precious (Sep 29, 2007)

You are so funny Jasper! Like I don't have enough to worry about.


----------



## echostatic (Sep 29, 2007)

good thing i dont like swimming


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 30, 2007)

That's so sad...

Maybe I shouldn't ever get out of bed. Everything will kill me. I'll just starve to death in bed. Nah, bad idea.


----------



## Guest_Colddigger_* (Oct 2, 2007)

well, that's why i don't sniff dirty water up my nose


----------



## asdsdf (Oct 3, 2007)

Guest_Colddigger_* said:


> well, that's why i don't sniff dirty water up my nose


It's not like they did it on purpose....If they did, I guess it's nature's way of removing the stupid. :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 3, 2007)

Poor stupid people...


----------

